# leichte rute für die ostsee



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2013)

hallo , ich suche eine leichte rute zum pilken vom kutter und kleinboot auf der ostsee , die rute sollte 2,70 - 3,00m sein und einen schönen dünnen blank haben , vom wg dachte ich so bis max 120gr und preislich um die 150 euro liegen,

danke für eure tipps 

lg


----------



## Topic (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

moin,

kollege und ich fischen die speedmaster xh ...die hat bis 100 gr wg....das sind aber schon die schweren ruten ^^vom kleinboot aus nehmen wir meistens ruten um die 2,7 - 3 m länge mit einem wurfgewicht bis 50 gr wenns geht auch leichter..je nachdem wie die begingungen sind......natürlich auch abhängig von der methode....pilken,jiggen blinkern(war letztes jahr sehr erfolgreich bis zu einer tiefe von 12 m...bei wenig wind versteht sich)


----------



## Franky D (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

joa die speedmaster xh habe ich auch sehr feines rütchen wenn du etwas universeller sein willst würde ich die balzer baltic pilk 165 in der für dich passenden länge empfehlen nicht erschrecken wegen dem wg von 165gr das hat sie nicht würde sie eher so auf max 125gr klassifizieren


----------



## sei (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich habe auch die Speedmaster XH, eine klasse Rute! Nehme sie auch gerne zum hechtangeln mit grossen Shads in den Bodden.
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen! :m


----------



## anbeisser (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Hallo !

Ich habe eine 2 mal gefischte 2,70m Cormoran Black Star abzugeben.
Wg 90-150g
ca 280g leicht
Korkgriff und dunkelgrüner Blank

Gebe Sie ab,weil ich für eine neue längere Rute noch etwas Geld brauche.

Hab die Rute immer nur als Reserverute oder für einen Freund ohne eigene Angel mitgenommen.
Sie fischt sich sehr schön leicht,ist mit einer entsprechenden Rolle (Daiwa Caldia 3000) gut ausgewogen ,hält ordendlich was aus und man kann lange ermüdungsfrei Pilken.


Petri
A.


----------



## Dorschhunter15 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Hallo!
Ich kann die Aramis Pilk von Balzer nur Empfehlen,sie ist zwar nur 2,45 lang aber sie macht extrem viel Spaß beim Light-Pilken! 

LG.


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> joa die speedmaster xh habe ich auch sehr feines rütchen wenn du etwas universeller sein willst würde ich die balzer baltic pilk 165 in der für dich passenden länge empfehlen nicht erschrecken wegen dem wg von 165gr das hat sie nicht würde sie eher so auf max 125gr klassifizieren



Ich hab auch die Balzer: Dünnes Rütchen mit viel Power #6


----------



## Franky D (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Balzer: Dünnes Rütchen mit viel Power #6


 
wie würdest du das wg beziffern da sie mir schon sehr leicht für 165gr vorkam aber allemal ein geiles rütchen ;-)


----------



## MAXIMA (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich fische seit ca einem Jahr die Berkley Skelektor Pro Spin#6
geiles Teilchen, dünn, super Rückrat macht echt Laune auf Hecht, oder auch in Norge mit halbstarken Seelachsen.....
:mgruß Maxima


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-Garcia-R...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item51a4b60def
Die bekommt man teilweise für etwa 150 Euro. Geile Rute!


----------



## allegoric (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Günstiger, besser und mit passenderem WG geht's nicht. Ich bin restlos begeistert von dieser Balzer Rute

BALZER STECKRUTE 71° NORTH BALTIC SEA


Kauf Sie dir, die ist dünner und filigraner als mancher Flussstecken und hat genug Power für alles, was die Ostsee bietet ,-)


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur recht geben. Die balzer ist für das Geld ein Traum. Wahrscheinlich gehörte ich zu den ersten Besitzer dieser Rute und bin immer noch restlos begeistert. Möchte sie gegen nix eintauschen. Perfekt Fischbar bis 125, darüber geht auch noch ist aber definitiv suboptimal.


----------



## welsfaenger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Nebenbei auch eine sehr gute Rute für Hecht mit großen shads. 
Kenne kaum andere Ruten die mit großen Gummis solche wurfweiten erzielen


----------



## anbeisser (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Die Rute scheint ja wirklich der Hammer zu sein.
Und der Preis auch i.O.


P.S.

So sieht mein zukünftiges Rütchen aus.

Eine handgefertigte Light Pilk von CH Rutenbau mit Avatar Spin Blank

3,05m WG ca.100g   Fuji Soft Touch Rollenhalter   hochwertige Slim Sic Ringe   Split Grip (Duplon)

und nur 278g leicht


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Nice, habe den Avatar Blank in 9" mit 100 und 180 gr. WG schon gefischt und muss sagen sehr kraftvoller Blank. Erinnert von der Aktion an die gute alte Blechpeitsche, wobei die noch ein wenig mehr Power hatte.
Ist von der Art aber ganz anders als die Baltic. Die Baltic ist viel feiner mit mehr Spitzenaktion. Vermutlich wird die Baltic auch noch besser ausbalanciert und gefühlt deutlich leichter daherkommen.
Selbnst die 9" Variante mit perfekt ausbalancierten Handteil war gefühlt ne ganze Ecke unhandlicher wie die Balzer. Stand mal vor der Entscheidung, Avatar oder die Balzer. Bin dann doch bei der Balzer geblieben. (besaß zu dem Zeitpunkt schon die Balzer)
PS: Die 180 gr. Variante ist auch hervorragend als Wels-Spinne zu gebrauchen.


----------



## fischhändler (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

mein favorti ist die gute charisma new concept 
top rute zu top preis.
fische die ruten jetzt seit 10 jahren.
3m 30-120gr 3teilig die hammerrute für die ostsee


----------



## Chiforce (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich habe auch die Baltic Sea 165 im Einsatz, feines Teil!

(würde die auch bis max 125g klassifizieren)


----------



## XDorschhunterX (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich fische so kurze Ruten nur auf dem Kleinboot.

werfe mal die Penn TRQ 120 ins Spiel in 2,70 oder 3 m

Für den Kutter solltest du aber auch eine kräftigere Rute bis 180 oder 200 gr haben, wenn es mal etwas mehr weht oder in tieferes Wasser geht, wo die 120  gr Stöcker schnell in den Seilen hängen und sehr zäh werden.


----------



## anbeisser (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Ich fische so kurze Ruten nur auf dem Kleinboot.
> 
> werfe mal die Penn TRQ 120 ins Spiel in 2,70 oder 3 m
> 
> Für den Kutter solltest du aber auch eine kräftigere Rute bis 180 oder 200 gr haben, wenn es mal etwas mehr weht oder in tieferes Wasser geht, wo die 120  gr Stöcker schnell in den Seilen hängen und sehr zäh werden.




Genau !!!

Für leichte See reicht eine 50-100g und für schwere See mindestens 150g WG

Ich habe fürs leichte Pilken eine 2,70m Daiwa Powermesh 50-100g und fürs schwere Pilken meine unverwüstliche 90-150g Cormoran Black Star CM Pilk in 3,30m.

Wichtig ist auch das die Rute gut ausbalanciert ist.
Hab mir jetzt bei Ebay 12mm Edelstahl Rundstäbe und Endkappen besorgt.
Denn eine kopflastige Rute begünstigt schnelle Ermüdung .

Petri
A.


----------



## Raubfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

also ich nutze für die ostsee bei leichter see eine rute bis 45gr und bei etwas welle eine 40 - 80gr wat ihr mit dem norwegenkram auf der ostsee macht verstehe ich nicht so ganz


----------



## Franky D (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> also ich nutze für die ostsee bei leichter see eine rute bis 45gr und bei etwas welle eine 40 - 80gr wat ihr mit dem norwegenkram auf der ostsee macht verstehe ich nicht so ganz


 
ich möcht dich mal auffem kutter mit deinem 45gr stöckchen sehen also ich fische ja schon sehr leichtes gerät aber 45gr vom kutter never ;-)


----------



## Raubfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

nee nee, 45gr auf'm kleinboot (und ruhiger see) mit gufi ~ 30 - 35gr bleikopf auf m kutter mit ein wenig welle eher die 40 - 80gr rute 

hier war aber vom kleinboot und kutter die rede.


----------



## de la kruse (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Hi ich fische die Shimano Technium DF 300 XH bin echt zufrieden damit , zwar  wir nicht so gut über der Technium geredet , aber Geschmack sache .


----------



## Franky D (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> nee nee, 45gr auf'm kleinboot (und ruhiger see) mit gufi ~ 30 - 35gr bleikopf auf m kutter mit ein wenig welle eher die 40 - 80gr rute
> 
> hier war aber vom kleinboot und kutter die rede.


 
also sowohl als auch ;-) dachte du hast dein post rein auf den kutter bezogen aber 45gr vom kleinboot ist richtig nett


----------



## Raubfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> also sowohl als auch ;-) dachte du hast dein post rein auf den kutter bezogen aber 45gr vom kleinboot ist richtig nett



Jaa, letzten donnerstag z.b , neustädter bucht. 

Ich hab da ne abu garcia vendetta in 2,7m bis 45gr da dran einen ca. 13cm gufi und ich glaube einen ca. 30gr bleikopf. Da machen auch die 45er dorsche laune. Zwischendurch gabs etwas mehr wind (und schnee |rolleyes ), dann halt die 40 bis 80gr rute.

Ich muss halt nur mit dem kopf schütteln wenn dann (ich will hier keinem auf'n schlips treten) leute, die südlich der elbe wohnen, 2 mal im jahr salzwasser sehen - ihre 100 - 300gr ruten zum pilken bzw gufieren auspacken :q


----------



## Franky D (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Jaa, letzten donnerstag z.b , neustädter bucht.
> 
> Ich hab da ne abu garcia vendetta in 2,7m bis 45gr da dran einen ca. 13cm gufi und ich glaube einen ca. 30gr bleikopf. Da machen auch die 45er dorsche laune. Zwischendurch gabs etwas mehr wind (und schnee |rolleyes ), dann halt die 40 bis 80gr rute.
> 
> Ich muss halt nur mit dem kopf schütteln wenn dann (ich will hier keinem auf'n schlips treten) leute, die südlich der elbe wohnen, 2 mal im jahr salzwasser sehen - ihre 100 - 300gr ruten zum pilken bzw gufieren auspacken :q


 

ey ich wohn um einiges südlicher wie die elbe|supergri joa neustädter bucht ist ein feines revier  hast du ein eigenes boot?


----------



## Raubfisch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> ey ich wohn um einiges südlicher wie die elbe|supergri joa neustädter bucht ist ein feines revier  hast du ein eigenes boot?



Aber ich behaupte jetzt einfachmal du hast ein bisschen ahnung. Nee, leider nicht, aber bekannte  Vielleicht wird es dieses jahr ein SOT Kajak.


----------



## Sassone (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



de la kruse schrieb:


> Hi ich fische die Shimano Technium DF 300 XH bin echt zufrieden damit , zwar  wir nicht so gut über der Technium geredet , aber Geschmack sache .



Die gleiche Rute fische ich auch vom Kleinboot und habe bis jetzt noch nichts besseres für Gummis bis 30g Köpfe in der Hand gehabt. Besitze ebenfalls die Speedmaster XH, die verkraftet zwar ein paar Gramm mehr Ködergewicht, aber steht der Technium in punkto Wurfweite und Ködergefühl nach...

Fürs Fischen vom Kutter wäre mir aber die Technium auch zu leicht..

Gruss Alex


----------



## micha_2 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

@Raubfisch
ich war am 5.01. mit der Christa raus. wir hatten ab Mittag so gut wie  keinen Wind mehr aber eine Unterströmung die parallel zum Boot ging. Wir standen an der Seite und wenn man zwischen den kurzwerfern mal bischen länger fischen wollte, mit was angelt mann dann? mit 150g aufwärts zum chiggen. habe dann sogar mit 200g geangelt. Gummifisch in 9cm selbst an 100g ging gar nich da nur 2-3 zupfer möglich bis der nachbar dann über die schnur geworfen hat. deshalb immer den rat an alle die kein blackout erleben wollen, immer ruten in unterschiedlichen Wg mitnehmen


----------



## Raubfisch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Sowas kann vorkommen, ist aber doch eher die ausnahme. Viele angler die das erste mal auf der ostsee pilken, oder etwas in der richtung machen wollen, haben vollkommen überzogene vorstellungen bzgl. des wurfgew.

Da es hier eigentlich um rutentipps geht, bleibe ich bei - einen euro fürs phrasenschwein - so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. 

Für mich wie schon gesagt bei leichter see eine bis 45gr, aber recht steif und sind real wohl auch mehr als 45gr. 

Für etwas mehr wind welle ect. eine 40 - 80gr auch recht steif, da gehen wohl auch 100gr zumal man ja auf m boot oder kutter eh nicht "voll durchzieht"


----------



## Franky D (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

@ Raubfisch joa würde ich so untertsreichen;-) das ist natürlich immer gut wenn man jemanden kennt oder jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt der eins hat^^

Das mit den verschiedenen Ruten ist soweit auch richtig ich nehme auch nicht nur eine rute mit auf den kutter nur ging es ursprünglich in diesem Trööt ja um eine Rute die sowohl vom Kutter als auch Kleinboot fürs leichte fischen geeignet ist


----------



## de la kruse (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Moin, eine Frage was für Rollen hab ihr den so dran ?


----------



## Franky D (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

kommt auch wieder drauf an welche rute ich fische
für die leichten ruten habe ich mehrere Quantum Cabos in der 30er größe
das deckt sich auch mit dem equipment fürs kleinboot wobei ich hier auch auf kleine baitcast modelle setze macht auch sehr viel spaß
die einzigste außnahme stellt eine 5000er abu oder Emcast 4500er Auf meiner Jigging Rute


----------



## Raubfisch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

penn sargus 4000er


----------



## XDorschhunterX (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Jaa, letzten donnerstag z.b , neustädter bucht.
> 
> Ich hab da ne abu garcia vendetta in 2,7m bis 45gr da dran einen ca. 13cm gufi und ich glaube einen ca. 30gr bleikopf. Da machen auch die 45er dorsche laune. Zwischendurch gabs etwas mehr wind (und schnee |rolleyes ), dann halt die 40 bis 80gr rute.
> 
> Ich muss halt nur mit dem kopf schütteln wenn dann (ich will hier keinem auf'n schlips treten) leute, die südlich der elbe wohnen, 2 mal im jahr salzwasser sehen - ihre 100 - 300gr ruten zum pilken bzw gufieren auspacken :q




ehm, das mit dem Kopfschütteln kann ich gut verstehen, aber eher wenn ich neben mir jemanden ausschließlich mit einer 45 gr oder auch 80gr Rute auf dem Kutter sehe. Das mag vielleicht bei spiegelglattem Ententeich und 4-6 m evtl. bei 8m Wasser funzen und Spaß machen. Ich fische dann auch mal gern mit 80-110 gr Wurfgewicht. Richtig lustig wird es bei Wind mehr wie 6 Windstärken und 1,5 -2 Knoten Drift. Dann möchte ich den 45g-80gr Rutenangler auf dem Kutter sehen.(mit Kleinbooten sind dann ja glaube nur noch Lebensmüde unterwegs)
Um auf den Schlips zu sprechen kommen, was hat der Wohnort mit der anglerischen Kompetenz zu tun?
Meines Wissen gibt es einige mehrfache dt. Vizemeister deutsche Meister,  und sogar Europa- und  Weltmeister im Meeresangeln, die südlich der Elbe wohnen und die nicht nur, nicht wie der Norddeutsche denkt, öfter wie 2 mal im Jahr zum Pilken an die Ostsee fahren. Vielleicht liegt es dran, dass diese sich das Wetter, was sie für den geplanten Törn nach langer Anfahrt vorfinden, nicht aussuchen können und deshalb besser draufeinstellen. Komisch, das die meisten Angler bei Vergleichsfischen mit stärkeren Ruten auch mit Wg bis 200 oder gar 300gr auf den Kuttern fischen, dass deshalb noch lange kein Norwegenwegengerät ist(dafür wären die Stöcker nämlich zu lang ;-) das liegt nicht nur daran, dass man damit Fische oder auch mal mittlere Doubletten rausheben kann. Bei Vergleichsfischen geht es nämlich auf Zeit und nicht nur um den reinen Spaß. Drills durch über zu leichtes Gerät künstlich unnötig zu verlängern finde ich übrigens als recht unsportlich, ähnlich wie das Fischen mit 2 Drillingen am Pilker, was man immer öfter sieht.#q

@Raubfisch du kannst die Bedingungen deiner Neustädter Bucht vom letzen Donnerstag nicht auf die ganze Ostsee übertragen. Ich möchte dich vor Rügen bei 5-6 Windstärken in 25-40 m Wassertiefe sehen, wie du mit deinen 30gr Bleikopf-Gufi am 45gr oder 80gr Stöckchen schick im Mittelwasser auf den "gemeinen Freiwasserdorsch" angelst

Rollen fische ich Shimano Twin Power 6000-8000 HG,  Daiwa Saltiga 4500 und auch mal eine Daiwa Saltist 6000H wenn es richtig driftet. Kleinere "MeFo"-Rollen lehne ich mangels Schnureinzug und Belastbarkeit auf dem Kutter ab.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich glaube der TE ist nicht mehr interessiert, da kein weiterer Beitrag kam und die letzte Anmeldung im Board 10 Tage her ist.


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ist ja nicht selten so.

Zur letzten Frage: ich fische auf der leichten Rute mit 120g WG eine Penn slammer 360, auf der mitleren (Norwegen-)Pilkrute mit 250g WG eine Slammer 460


----------



## de la kruse (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich hab auf meiner Technium 300 XH ne Technium 4000 FC , ist auch ne gute Hecht combo .


----------



## Raubfisch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

@XDorschhunterX wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest wüsstest du das ich solche ruten bei ensprechendem seegang und tiefe verwende bzw tipps in die richtung gegeben. Ich habe auch geschrieben so leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig. 

In den meisten fällen sollte eine 40 - 80gr rute ausreichend sein. Auch damit kann man 100gr pilker verwenden.

Was die sache mit "südlich der elbe" betrifft habe ich geschrieben - leute die 2 mal im jahr salzwasser sehen - damit kann dann wohl weltmeister wohl ausschliessen. Gemeint waren eher angler die 95% im süßwasser angeln und nicht wirklich erfahrung im meeresangeln haben. 

Das leute südlich der elbe wohnen und trotzdem ahnung haben, habe ich nirgendwo angezweifelt. Ausserdem fällt mir dazu ein, kann ich ja auch nix dafür wenn man soweit weg vom meer wohnt.  Nobody is perfect 

Vielleicht hätte ich ein paar smilies einfügen sollen damit das mancher hier nicht so ernst nimmt, hmm ?!


----------



## lausi97 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



de la kruse schrieb:


> Moin, eine Frage was für Rollen hab ihr den so dran ?




345erPenn


----------



## Franky D (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

mancheiner überfliegt halt nur die beiträge oder macht sich nicht die mühe das ganze thema zu lesen wie du schon sagst nobodys perfect ;-) aber am wohnsitz wird schon gearbeitet


----------



## de la kruse (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich Komme auch Südlich von der Elbe und daher kommen ich nur ein paar mal im Jahr zum Kutterangeln und das nur beim schönen Warmen Wetter :q . Deshalb hab ich nur Meine starke Hecht Combo , sie hat mich auch noch nie auffen Kutter im stich gelassen . Hab auch kein bock mir ne Pilkrute mit Rolle zukaufen , Bin am Feedern und kaufe mir lieber dafür gutes Futter .


----------



## allegoric (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> mancheiner überfliegt halt nur die beiträge oder macht sich nicht die mühe das ganze thema zu lesen wie du schon sagst nobodys perfect ;-) aber am wohnsitz wird schon gearbeitet



Wohin solls denn gehen? Ich komme leider auch südlich der Elbe, aber bestimmt nicht für ewig ;-)


----------



## XDorschhunterX (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

@Raubfisch ich bin des Lesen mächtig und habe dieses auch getan. Ich kann mich Micha_2 nur anschließen, da wir oft genug zusammen auf der Ostsee Fischen gehen(und das nicht nur an einer Örtlichkeit, sondern an unterschiedlichen Orten und zu unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen).
Der Grundsatz beim Pilken und auch bei anderen Angelarten: "so leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig." ist eh immer zu beachten, da ein 150-200 gr Spitzkopf Pilker bei Ententeich im Flachwasser genau so wenig Sinn macht, wie ein 35gr Pilker bei Windstärke 7 und 2 Knoten Drift.

Jemanden nun eine 45 gr oder 40-80 gr Rute für den Kutter als Nonplusultra zu empfehlen, weil man damit auch 100 gr Pilker verwenden kann ist schon krass.

Vielleicht sollten wir erst mal überlegen, über welches Wurfgewicht wir reden. Über das maximale oder das optimale (wird meist bei Hochwertigen genauer angegeben oder als Lure weight) Wurfgewicht.

Billige Stöcker erreichen das angegebene maximale Wurfgewicht meist gar nicht, okey die ein oder andere Hochwertige tut das beim angegebenen WG auch nicht, wie hier zu lesen ist.

Bei einigen Ruten wird mit dem Wurfgewicht tiefgestapelt um der Rute etwas Reserve einzuräumen. Das heißt dann aber nicht, dass sie ständig über ihre Grenzen hinaus auf Biegen und Brechen belastet werden können, ohne Schaden zu nehmen.

Erst recht nicht, wenn es sich um neue Ruten mit evtl. Garantieansprüchen handelt. Die Masse der reklamierten Schäden kommt bei Angelruten nämlich nicht von Materialfehlern, sondern von falscher Handhabung #q
Zum Beispiel wenn man mit einer 80 gr Rute einen 100 gr Pilker werfen oder dicke Fische rausheben wollte 

Wozu nehme ich eine Rute auf den Kutter mit, wenn ich damit in entsprechendem WG nicht durchziehen kann so wie geschrieben wurde.

Ich besitze auch einige Pilkruten mit unterschiedlichsten WG und Eigenschaften. Aber keiner Rute von denen würde ich es längere Zeit zumuten wollen, das maxmale Wurfgewicht daran zu fischen müssen, weil das optimale Wg deutlich darunter liegt

Einen Automotor fährt man im Alltagsgebrauch auch nicht permanent bei 6000 Touren ohne langfristigen Schaden.

Was hier als Message rüberkommen sollte, das der TE mit einer Rute nicht weit kommt wen er beides machen will. Selbst wenn er nur auf dem Kutter fischen will, braucht er mindestens 2 Ruten. und die sollten nicht nur 25-30 gr Wurfgewichtunterschied haben, sondern können ruhig 50 -75gr auseinanderliegen das merkt man aber, wenn man zum  ersten Mal bei Wind 6-7 im tiefen Wasser/Fahrrinne mit 150 -200gr angeln mußte, weil man den Köder nicht mehr lange genug am Grund hielt um damit fischen zu können.

Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, Manche die hier schreiben, gehen nur bei Ententeichwetter angeln |rolleyes 

Wir fahren das ganze Jahr über zum Pilken (DMV Termine liegen meist im Frühjahr Sommer, frühen Herbst, Landesverbandstermine im Herbst und Winter. Dazwischen wird immer mal wieder privat geangelt. Laichdorschangeln ist und bleibt Tabu!)


@Lausi97 ehm 345-er Penn ich dachte das war eine große Multirolle mit Schnurführung was macht die denn auf einer leichten Pilke für Kleinboot und Kutter


----------



## Raubfisch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Also vom nonplusultra war nie die rede sondern bei leichter see. Ich habe den eindruck das du das ganze doch sehr verbissen angehst. Nicht das du noch einen zuviel bekommst weil ich als scherz sowas wie "südlich der elbe" ect. schreibe. 

Sonst kommen da noch mehr sachen wie motoren mit 6000 umdrehungen fahren, fische mit der rute an bord hieven ect :q

Sagen wir doch einfach du hast recht, dann artet das ganze hier nicht so aus


----------



## XDorschhunterX (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ich sehe das Ganze recht locker, da ich meine Stöcker, die ich zum Angeln brauche zusammen habe. Ich gebe aber auch gern meine gemachten Erfahrungen weiter, wenn jemand fragt.

Das mit dem "südlich der Elbe wohnen" fand ich eher belustigend, schließlich macht es ja den größten Teil des "industrialisierten" Deutschlands aus und ich wohne da, wo ich wohne, gern!:vik:

Andersherum, wenn man den ganzen Tag das Geschrei von den weiß-grau gefiederten Strandhopsern um die Ohren hat, muß man ja einen zuviel bekommen! 

Wir sprachen in dem Tööd nicht von leichter See , sondern von leichter Rute für KB und Kutter und wir wollten nur nicht unerwähnt lassen, das eine Rute allein nicht reicht, sondern das noch eine Schwerere von Nöten ist |supergri


----------



## Thunderstruck (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

@ XDorschhunterX

Vielleicht kannst Du ja nochmal was dazu schreiben, welche Ruten Du nutzt, vom Kleinboot sowie als auch vom Kutter.
Bei welchen Gelegenheiten (Jiggen,Pilken,Gummifisch) Du was benutzt.
Wäre super!


----------



## Chiforce (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Um die Antwort von XDorschhunterX aufzugreifen:

Zum Kuttern/Kleinbooten habe ich auch hauptsächlich zwei Ruten im Gebrauch, fürs Gufieren und leichte Pilken eine "Baltic Sea 165" (bis 165g; 2,85m) Rolle Penn Atlantis 4000 mit 135m 10lb us Power Pro super8slick (0,45mm Mono unterfüttert), der ich aber nicht mehr als 100g Köder antue, als Schockabsorber und Abriebsschutz sind ca 1,5m 0,35mm Technium Invisitec zwischen Köder und Hauptschnur.

Und fürs gröbere hab ich noch eine "Flexo Pilk 200" (bis 200g; 2,75m) mit Multirolle "Abu Garcia Revo Toro Winch 60" mit 275m 20lb us Power Pro super8slick, an der ich auch die "schweren Ostseepilker" bade, oder Plattfischmontagen im Rutenhalter hinterherschlurfe, die Multi hat ne laute, zuschaltbare Knarre, bei der man gut mitbekommt, ob was gebissen hat, oder ob man einen Hänger hat.

MfG


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: leichte rute für die ostsee*

Ein Thread über Ruten für die Ostsee und die alte Charisma Senso Pilk ist die einzige Penn, die man zu lesen kriegt?#d

Ich wert da nochmal die overseas (pro) light pilk ins Boot (nur sprichwörtlich, ich gehe behutsam mit meinen Ruten um|supergri)
Ist ein echt feiner Stock, leicht, sensibel in der Spitze aber ein Rückrat wie ein Brett. Fische sie mit einer 360er Slammer.

Gruß


----------

